# large Skull on Craigslist



## epackage (Jan 26, 2010)

.....http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/atq/1565410860.html


----------



## PoisonIvy (Jan 26, 2010)

But all that lip damage...heartbreaking!


----------



## epackage (Jan 26, 2010)

I hear you Ivy, just figured I should let people know...maybe a deal can be worked out since they don't come along all that often, at least until you get a better example...Jim


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jan 26, 2010)

The skull on the American Bottle Auction hit $1800 with a CRACK, right on the bridge of the nose.  I'd think even with the lip damage it would still be worth close to what the guy is asking for it.  I don't think there's many mint examples of these around in any of the sizes either.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 27, 2010)

If that's all that is wrong with it, it's about right in price. We paid a bit more for ours with a little less lip damage...
 Unfortunately, most of these skulls will have this damage on them.  There are undamaged examples but you don't hardly see them for sale.  You may get it for a bit less if you talk to him if interested.  I know it's a hunk of cash for anyone in these times...and it's probably why he is selling it.


----------



## PoisonIvy (Jan 27, 2010)

I definitely think it's a great opportunity for someone with the money to acquire an excellent poison.  I just hate seeing damaged bottles.  []


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 27, 2010)

Yup, seeing broken history is always a shame.  But, it's something we all are used to, unfortunately.


----------

